# Hospital Rounds Card/Form



## skanderson (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm having trouble getting our physician to inform me when he does hospital rounds, whether it's for his own patients or when he is covering for a colleague.  Does anyone have a sample of something their physician(s) use for hospital rounds to record the encounter?  Thanks.
ska


----------



## huntersmum (Feb 20, 2012)

I have a two sided form (one for OB and one for GYN) that I would be happy to email or fax to you.  send me your address or fax #  though mine still forget to fill the darn thing out.


----------



## skanderson (Feb 21, 2012)

THANKS so much!  My fax is 260-463-9479 or email to sueanderson@mchsi.com


----------



## Karen A. (Feb 21, 2012)

*I have the same problem*

I would greatly appreciate seeing the form you developed for your providers to use. I've been thinking I need to do the same for my 5 OB/gyn's. fax; 541-476-2841 or email karena@whcoso.org
thanks for sharing, karen


----------



## KAFoust (Feb 24, 2012)

*Rounding form*

I would like a copy of this form also please for my 5 OB/GYN providers when they round. My E-mail is KAFoust@freemanhealth.com.or FAX number 417-347-8991. 

Thank you so much,
Kathy


----------

